# Song For Comfort (MP3 FreeDomain)



## affter333 (13 Jan. 2012)

Song For Comfort (MP3 FreeDomain)

*Avalokitesvara Bodhisattva*, is the bodhisattva who most embodies compassion.
The name Avalokitesvara has its root meaning as "he who observes the sounds of
the world". The great vow of Avalokitesvara is to listen to the supplications,
and cries for help from those in difficulty in the world and to provide them
with aid.

Kuan Yin Bodhisattva, an emanation of Amida Buddha's compassion, is the 
"*Regarder of the Cries of the World*". Sometimes referred to in the West
as the Goddess of Mercy. 

=====================================================
The Divine Mantra of Bodhisattva Avalokitesvara (Sanskrit)

om mani padme hum maha jnana citto tpada cittasya na
vitarka sarvartha pra siddhaka na purana na pratyutpanna
namo lokesvaraya svaha

=====================================================
*Mantra of Bodhisattva Avalokitesvara* (LQ, Download HQ Sound from below Links)

Bodhisattva Avalokitesvara Mantra - YouTube

=====================================================
*Amitabha Mantra* (LQ, Download HQ Sound from below Links)

The Pure Land Rebirth Spiritual Mantra - YouTube

=====================================================

=====================================================
*Download MP3 (FreeDomain) : Mantra of Bodhisattva Avalokitesvara*

*Direct Download* : http://ff07d07.filefactory.com/dlp/c16ebe5/n/GuanYin.rar
*Backup Download* : http://rapidshare.com/files/3765931385/GuanYin.rar

*Get More Mantras on My Webpage* : Beautiful and Majestic Mantras (English)

*Please BUMP if you like the Song..*
=====================================================
*Download MP3 (FreeDomain) : Amitabha Mantra*

*Direct Download* : http://ff05d07.filefactory.com/dlp/c163fa7/n/AmitabhaMantra.rar
*Backup Download* : http://rapidshare.com/files/918485228/AmitabhaMantra.rar

*Get More Mantras on My Webpage* : Beautiful and Majestic Mantras (English)

*Please BUMP if you like the Song..*
=====================================================

..


----------



## Mandalorianer (13 Jan. 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## affter333 (20 Jan. 2012)

glad you liked it


----------



## affter333 (10 Juni 2012)

if you like the mantras

ive got more on my site web

see my top post for link ...


----------

